# Can we code to show the current gear on the display?



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It is some browser plugin you have that is looking at Keywords, probably for add placements.


----------



## login001 (Jul 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is some browser plugin you have that is looking at Keywords, probably for add placements.


Thanks. Could be something like that.
I will find out.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

*An Offer*

Hi,

I have a 2014 328i with manual transmission. Current gear shows up in a little square on the instrument panel, along with arrows to indicate when to shift (which as already been said are quite lame). While I recently had firmware upgraded to 2.53.3, current gear has always appeared.

If anyone wants to check out what is coded, please send me a PM and I'll send you whatever NCD files you ask for

Let me know


----------



## F30GTR (Jul 9, 2014)

Rsnic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 2014 328i with manual transmission. Current gear shows up in a little square on the instrument panel, along with arrows to indicate when to shift (which as already been said are quite lame). While I recently had firmware upgraded to 2.53.3, current gear has always appeared.
> 
> ...


Do you mind taking a picture? Does it show neutral or sixth gear?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Just drove around the block and realized that what it is displaying is the gear to shift to -- never really paid much attention since I shift by feel.

Anyhow, here's the picture -- had to use PDF format in order to post it


----------



## F30GTR (Jul 9, 2014)

Rsnic said:


> Just drove around the block and realized that what it is displaying is the gear to shift to -- never really paid much attention since I shift by feel.
> 
> Anyhow, here's the picture -- had to use PDF format in order to post it


You had me excited for a second there but that's the normal behaviour unlike the the m cars.


----------



## drunkm0nk3y (Feb 16, 2015)

revived from the dead. Has anyone been able to code a gear indicator for manual cars? and i am not talking about displaying what gear to shift to.My current car does that already.


----------

